# Mercury 20hp 2 Stroke Prop questions



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

I am having trouble trying to locate a new prop for my motor. The prop I currently have is an aluminum stock prop. Numbers listed on the prop are "48-43586A40 13P"

I tried to look it up and find that it is either a 10 3/8 x 13p or a 10 1/4 x 13p? I know it's a 10 spline but does either hub size fit this motor? I want to upgrade to a stainless prop. Maybe even a 4 blade. 

Thanks


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Did you try using the prop finder on iBoat.com?
http://boatpropellers.iboats.com/

There's quite a few 13p that'll fit your motor.


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Perfect thank you. I guess the diameter size is interchangeable. It has listed 13P but diameter varies slightly. 
Great Link. I appreciate it.


----------

